# Photos required - plants



## George Farmer (31 Oct 2007)

PM me if you can supply any good shots of the following, please.

1.	Alternanthera reineckii â€˜Greenâ€™ and â€˜Redâ€™ and â€˜Purpleâ€™ and â€˜Pinkâ€™
2.	Ammannia gracilis and senegalensis
3.	Aponogeton boivinianus
4.	Aponogeton crispus and â€˜Kompaktâ€™ 
5.	Bacopa monnieri
6.	Barclaya longifolia â€˜Redâ€™ and â€˜Greenâ€™
7.	Cabomba palaeformis â€˜Greenâ€™ and â€˜Red-Brownâ€™
8.	Ceratopteris cornuta
9.	Crinum natans or C. thaianum
10.	Cryptocoryne affinis (maybe photo 0065)
11.	Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
12.	Cryptocoryne cordata
13.	Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
14.	Cryptocoryne hudoroi
15.	Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
16.	Cryptocoryne parva
17.	Cryptocoryne undulata
18.	Cryptocoryne usteriana
19.	Cryptocoryne walkeri
20.	Cryptocoryne wendtii
21.	Echinodorus amazonicus
22.	Echinodorus angustifolius
23.	Echinodorus aschersonianus
24.	Echinodorus X barthii
25.	Echinodorus bolivianus
26.	Echinodorus martii
27.	Echinodorus palaefolius
28.	Echinodorus quadricostatus
29.	Echinodorus schlueteri
30.	Heteranthera zosterifolia
31.	Hottonia palustris
32.	Hydrilla verticillata
33.	Hydrocotyle vulgaris 
34.	Isoetes velata 
35.	Lagarosiphon cordofanus
36.	Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
37.	Lagarosiphon major
38.	Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
39.	Limnophilia aquaticia
40.	Limnophila indica
41.	Limnophila sessiliflora 
42.	Lindernia parviflora
43.	Lobelia cardinalis 
44.	Ludwigia arcuata
45.	Ludwigia palustris 
46.	Ludwigia palustris X L. repens
47.	Ludwigis repens X L. arcuata
48.	Mayaca fluviatilis
49.	Myriophyllum aquaticum 
50.	Myriophyllum simulans


----------

